# DPNs and project storer



## TXann

I saw this on Pinterest and thought WOW that is a great idea and would be so easy to make. One does not even need a pattern if one knows how to sew 

:-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Aha! Now I know why I saved the cut-off bottoms of my darling's jeans. It's been years since I dusted off one of the sewing machines. I think it's time to do so now. Thank you!


----------



## TXann

Jessica-Jean said:


> Aha! Now I know why I saved the cut-off bottoms of my darling's jeans. It's been years since I dusted off one of the sewing machines. I think it's time to do so now. Thank you!


Jessica-Jean if you do make some would you be so kind as to post pics.

I have to dig around to see if I have any material. I do know I need to buy some elastic.

Next time I go to JoAnn's I will look in their remnants :-D

I will also post pics when I make mine.

Ann


----------



## mama879

Very cool. I guess when the new sewing machine comes This is what I will break it in on...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scrags

Great idea scrags


----------



## Phyllis

I love it.


----------



## dragonflylace

I can't wait...I think I have all the necessary pieces in my sewing stuff...won't even have to buy elastic...what a great way to save my dpn project.


----------



## Sully

simple ...yet sooo effective, Love it!


----------



## elcue

Very clever!


----------



## EZ2

I love it!!!! Oh! Thank you. I am making this TODAY!


----------



## mmMardi

Thanks for posting! I will definitely make some.


----------



## daleech

Great idea! Thanks for sharing. Perhaps we can make several and embroider sizes on them for storage that keeps them together.


----------



## kathygee47

What a great idea. I will defenately make more than one of these....


----------



## KnittingNut

This is the best idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TXann

daleech said:


> Great idea! Thanks for sharing. Perhaps we can make several and embroider sizes on them for storage that keeps them together.


daleech, thanks for the idea to embroider the sizes on them. I have lots of embroidery thread just waiting to be used.

:thumbup:


----------



## gmcmullen

Thanks for sharing! That's a terrific idea and so simple. By the way. . . what yarn is that you're making your socks with? I love all the colors. It looks like a bulky weight yarn.


----------



## montgal

Where is the elastic? On the back? Thank you for the wonderful idea, no more slipping off needles when transporting!


----------



## TXann

gmcmullen said:


> Thanks for sharing! That's a terrific idea and so simple. By the way. . . what yarn is that you're making your socks with? I love all the colors. It looks like a bulky weight yarn.


sorry not my WIP ........ I just posted the picture to get the pattern for the DPN storage holder.


----------



## TXann

montgal said:


> Where is the elastic? On the back? Thank you for the wonderful idea, no more slipping off needles when transporting!


montgal, looking at the picture the Elastic is sewn on the back of the tip pockets on both ends of the holder.

I am thinking of enclosing the elastic in the material and making the tip pockets on each end for better storage. I will probably try both and see how they work.

I think in the picture they used black elastic.


----------



## susiebearsie

:thumbup: What a good idea! Thank you


----------



## pjstitches

I am soooo glad that I didn't miss this post! Thank you so much. I have several knitting friends that I want to do up something special for Christmas.
I've already made stitch markers with large split rings/jump rings and embroidery floss. (I think this is a Jessica Jean thought.)Thx!
I am thrilled! pj stitches!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

pjstitches said:


> I am soooo glad that I didn't miss this post! Thank you so much. I have several knitting friends that I want to do up something special for Christmas.
> I've already made stitch markers with large split rings/jump rings and embroidery floss. (I think this is a Jessica Jean thought.)Thx!
> I am thrilled! pj stitches!


_Almost_ my thought. I use crochet thread; don't have any embroidery floss ... yet! Gonna look for some next time at Goodwill. I'm pretty sure it's boilfast and doesn't 'shed' fibres.


----------



## sblp

What a great way to store a work in progress. Love them!


----------



## breeze075

Hmmmmm....great idea! Now if I could only figure out how to successfully use DPN's!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

breeze075 said:


> Hmmmmm....great idea! Now if I could only figure out how to successfully use DPN's!!!


If grade school children can knit socks and _gloves_ on double-points, so can you. 
Cast on (your number of stitches) on a straight needle. Using one double-pointed needle, knit one-third of the stitches from the straight needle; *let that dpn hang and use the next to knit the next third of the stitches, repeat from*. Stow the straight needle. Now, being careful to keep the bottom of the cast on row straight and not twisted and using the fourth dpn, knit in the round. 
You only actually knit with two tips at a time; the rest just *hang there* holding stitches.
I suggest you NOT use metal needles the first time; try bamboo, old sticky plastic, or not-so-smooth wood. Tooth pics are a good starter! Wooden skewers, once you sharpen both ends.

My mother always said, "You'll never learn any younger!" 
Do it!


----------



## breeze075

Jessica-Jean said:


> breeze075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....great idea! Now if I could only figure out how to successfully use DPN's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If grade school children can knit socks and _gloves_ on double-points, so can you.
> Cast on (your number of stitches) on a straight needle. Using one double-pointed needle, knit one-third of the stitches from the straight needle; *let that dpn hang and use the next to knit the next third of the stitches, repeat from*. Stow the straight needle. Now, being careful to keep the bottom of the cast on row straight and not twisted and using the fourth dpn, knit in the round.
> You only actually knit with two tips at a time; the rest just *hang there* holding stitches.
> I suggest you NOT use metal needles the first time; try bamboo, old sticky plastic, or not-so-smooth wood. Tooth pics are a good starter! Wooden skewers, once you sharpen both ends.
> 
> My mother always said, "You'll never learn any younger!"
> Do it!
Click to expand...

I tried for the 1st time last week and WHAT A MESS I MADE OF IT!!!! I have been knitting for over 10 years and I've yet to knit in the round on circs or use DPN's. I haven't had the need, but now I have found a couple of patterns I'd like to try, but I think I'll need to sit at the computer with a "how to" DUMMY video on!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

You need to be alone. No destractions = no pets, no children, no significant other, no telephone, no TV, no radio. You, light, instructions - video if need be, needles and yarn. NOT slippery needles.

You will probably not succeed at the first attempt. I began knitting at age 8; began using double points at age 25. Never even _tried_ earlier.

Try it! The needles will NOT bite you! Though, a forgotten needle on a chair might well stab you!


----------



## SimplyGran

What a positively clever idea. It's a nice way to keep the DPNs' tips protected while keeping the immediate knitting project from slipping off. Thank you so much for sharing that idea. Until I get at least one made up, I just printed out the photo you shared as my pattern. They say, (ever wonder who 'they' are? LOL) a picture is worth a thousand words. Think I'll dust off my sewing machines and get busy too.


----------



## Knitting GiGi

What a great idea. You probably saved my life. Last week I put my DP needles in my knitting bag with my WIP, through it on my shoulder and immediately stabbed myself in the side with one of the needles.


----------



## maryjaye

Very sensible and clever! If you don't want to embroider
the needle size on the fabric, try a fabric marking pen.


----------



## bizzyknitter

TXAN..what a great idea!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Txann..... Love that idea.... I am going to do them with just a partial elastic back.... Embroidering #'s is great... but fabric paint or a sharpy is even faster..... I am thinking that I will color coordinate my fabric to the needles  but a whole set of denim with the needle color as the stitched or painted number would be really fast and easy.... Yep..... that may be the way i go...

I have purchased diferrent tubes from KnitPicks that have a slot so that the work in progress can hang out.... great for transporting projects, but this would work just as well. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Can't remember who posted the folder from Staples but that is the way I store my fixed circulars... I keep a needle sizer in front in case the # is not on the needle....


----------



## San

Wonderful idea!


----------

